# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Thay vòng bi Spindle

## arclecuong

Trong quá trình gia công củ spindle của em bị bể vòng bi sau, em lò mò mở ra thì được cái đống như hình




các bác cho em hỏi 2 cái vòng thép có 1 cái bị bể ở trong vòng đỏ là cái gì ? nếu thay thì kiếm ở đâu ạ?
 và nhân tiện bác nào biết chỗ mua vòng bi  spindle chỉ cho em với

----------


## ktshung

> Trong quá trình gia công củ spindle của em bị bể vòng bi sau, em lò mò mở ra thì được cái đống như hình
> 
> 
> 
> 
> các bác cho em hỏi 2 cái vòng thép có 1 cái bị bể ở trong vòng đỏ là cái gì ? nếu thay thì kiếm ở đâu ạ?
>  và nhân tiện bác nào biết chỗ mua vòng bi  spindle chỉ cho em với


Đó là hai vòng đệm ép ổ bi khỏi rợ thôi bạn. BẠn bỏ 1 vòng cũng được mà lấy miếng thép cắt tròn cho vừa bỏ thêm vào cũng được

----------

arclecuong

----------


## vanminh989

thay luôn vòng bi thôi bác chủ , đằng nào cũng tháo ra rồi

----------


## minhduc1

> Trong quá trình gia công củ spindle của em bị bể vòng bi sau, em lò mò mở ra thì được cái đống như hình
> 
> 
> 
> 
> các bác cho em hỏi 2 cái vòng thép có 1 cái bị bể ở trong vòng đỏ là cái gì ? nếu thay thì kiếm ở đâu ạ?
>  và nhân tiện bác nào biết chỗ mua vòng bi  spindle chỉ cho em với


Bên em chuyên cung cấp vòng bi cao tốc NSK,.. cho Spindle, anh em nào cần có thể liên hệ Mr. Duc : 0907 996 553 (Zalo) Tại TP. HCM. Cám ơn

----------

